# A. Dentata "Brazilian Red hot"



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

How well do these do in Vivs? I've had a cluster of them for a a couple months and I like how they look. Would look GREAT with the color for my display tank that I'll be making in march/april.

I have one 8" plant that splits into a few stems. stuck it im my grow-out tank for now and it looks nice. Guess we'll see how they do.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

When you give names for the first time, its important that you give the full genus instead of the letter. I dunno what A. dentata is. Is it Anthurium??


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry =(

its _Alternanthera Dentata_ "Brazilian Red Hot".


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ohhhh! Okay. Its an annual. I'll take a line from the book of Harry Witmore and say... "It doesn't hurt to try." BUT I'll add that don't be too surprised if it ends up not working out. It may get really leggy and leaves may rot at the base. Good luck though. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I've had another cultivar of Alternanthera dentata growing in the greenhouse and at one time in a 10 gallon terrarium. It's a tough plant. I think you will have to prune it to keep it low but the one I have has great foliage color.










I also saw another species growing as an epiphyte in Panama which I thought was cool. It was a more prostrate species.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

The Hex it will be going in is 2 feet tall, so It'll have some room to reach out.
Pic of what mine looks like


----------

